# Homemade sillhouttes?



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hey, even if i get some GHG's i was just going to make some custom made sillhouttes made out of wood and be custom painted. I would make like 3 differnt head postions
1) Looker
2) Feeding
3) Calling
I would make them out of pretty thick wood and put some carved feather detail in.

Think these would work?
Any ways ill post pics when im done!


----------



## Bob Aronsohn (Mar 21, 2005)

Hello Wingedshooter7,

Some fellas like silhouettes, I don't care for them myself. The three dimensional crow decoys work a lot better in my opinion.

The thing you have to ask yourself is what type of crow hunting do I do? If you plan to setup in one spot make sure you have enough birds moving through that area to make it worth your while or you'll just be spinning your wheels! If there are enough crows then setting out decoys is just fine and dandy. You need some in the trees as well if you have trees close to where your blind is.

Now if there are not enough crows to warrant setting up in one spot you would be much better served by the "Run & Gun" method. All this is is driving around until you either see or hear some crows and then you find some cover and just call them over and shoot them. Then move on until you find some more birds.

Bob A.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

well they worked i tried them out like 3 weeks ago just have posted. As for the pics im working on it at the moment. I called in 4 of them and the rest were treading around 50 yards away or so. It was in my back yard so i didnt shoot them.


----------

